# Microsoft Flight Simulator for Mac



## gphillipk (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi guys,
Is there a company that offers a Mac version of Microsoft Flight Simulator?


----------



## tapjpa (Apr 27, 2005)

There is no specific Mac version of MS Flight Sim but there are a couple that are simulure. Go out to VersionTracker and search on Flight Sim there is a pretty good list of available packages.


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 28, 2005)

The best flight sim on the planet is available for OS X, and trust me, it sure isn't Microsoft Flight Sim, it's X-Plane.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030901163508356


----------



## Nyssa Ameris (Jun 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, Microsoft abandoned Flight Simulator for the Mac, way back in Mac OS6.x. This means there's isn't one for OSX. 

-- Nyssa


----------



## DefUnct_UK (Jun 28, 2005)

I bought X-Plane about 6 months ago, its amazing. It certainly blows MS Flight Sim way out of the water and most others. 

Best £50 i ever spent.

It also runs great on my powerbook (without version 8 scenery)


----------



## profx (Jun 28, 2005)

the first version ever of flight simulator by microsoft was made exclusively for the macintosh. I remember many hours playing it on my Mac SE. It was on one floppy disk that the computer started off (startup disk). You could fly about 3 planes and fly between airports and could even do world war 2 missions with bombs and dogfights. Excellent fun on a black and white screen. (not grey scale from memory).

sorry no, i dont have a clue if they still make a Mac OS X compatible version


----------

